# Cant get my Intel dg33bu hardware right

## jdc18

Hi, 

I have two problems with my mbo Intel dg33bu, one with my ethernet card and there is apparently another one with my cc/dvd burner and my IDE channel, i am not sure.

With the ethernet card

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

i had to use another card for the installation, then i downloaded the drivers from the intel web page, then i compiled it.

Then i did this

```

# modprobe --remove e1000

# modprobe e1000

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

and it seemed to work, but everytime i reboot my machine i have to do the same.

Now, while i was checking for the error I used dmesg, i got this error

```

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express MEI Controller (rev 02)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IH (ICH9DH) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b1)

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI] (rev a1)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 40)

06:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

```

lshw -short

H/W path               Device     Class          Description

============================================================

                                  system         Computer

/0                                bus            DG33BU

/0/0                              processor      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4400  @ 2.00GHz

/0/0/1                            memory         2MB L2 cache

/0/0/3                            memory         32KB L1 cache

/0/2                              memory         32KB L1 cache

/0/4                              memory         64KB BIOS

/0/14                             memory         1GB System Memory

/0/14/0                           memory         1GB DIMM Synchronous

/0/14/1                           memory         DIMM [empty]

/0/14/2                           memory         DIMM [empty]

/0/14/3                           memory         DIMM [empty]

/0/100                            bridge         82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller

/0/100/2                          display        82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller

/0/100/3                          communication  82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express MEI Controller

/0/100/19                         network        82801I (ICH9 Family) Gigabit Ethernet Controller

/0/100/1a                         bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

/0/100/1a/1            /dev/usb3  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.1                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

/0/100/1a.1/1          /dev/usb4  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.2                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

/0/100/1a.2/1          /dev/usb5  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.7                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1a.7/1          /dev/usb1  bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1b                         multimedia     82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller

/0/100/1c                         bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1

/0/100/1c.1                       bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2

/0/100/1c.1/0                     storage        88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface

/0/100/1c.1/0/0        ide0       bus            IDE Channel 0

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0      /dev/hda   disk           149GB SAMSUNG SP1604N

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/1    /dev/hda1  volume         18GB W95 FAT32 (LBA) partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/2    /dev/hda2  volume         55GB HPFS/NTFS partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/3    /dev/hda3  volume         18GB W95 FAT32 (LBA) partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4    /dev/hda4  volume         55GB Extended partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4/5  /dev/hda5  volume         141MB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4/6  /dev/hda6  volume         18GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4/7  /dev/hda7  volume         18GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4/8  /dev/hda8  volume         17GB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/0/4/9  /dev/hda9  volume         972MB Linux swap / Solaris partition

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/1      /dev/hdb   disk           SONY DVD RW DRU-720A

/0/100/1c.1/0/0/1/0    /dev/hdb   disk

/0/100/1c.2                       bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3

/0/100/1c.3                       bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4

/0/100/1c.4                       bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5

/0/100/1d                         bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d/1            /dev/usb6  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.1                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1d.1/1          /dev/usb7  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.2                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

/0/100/1d.2/1          /dev/usb8  bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.7                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d.7/1          /dev/usb2  bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1e                         bridge         82801 PCI Bridge

/0/100/1e/0                       display        NV34GL [Quadro NVS 280 PCI]

/0/100/1e/1            eth0       network        21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet

/0/100/1e/3                       bus            TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

/0/100/1f                         bridge         82801IH (ICH9DH) LPC Interface Controller

/0/100/1f.2                       storage        82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

/0/100/1f.3                       bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller

```

----------

## merlijn

Hi,

The ethernet problem should be easy to fix. The e1000 drivers have been in the kernel for a long long time, so in most cases you should be able to use that. I've once run into the occasion where the kernel e1000 drivers were not recent enough to work properly with my card, if this is your case you should just leave e1000 out of the kernel and compile the latest source from http://e1000.sf.net onze you have it installed and can run modprobe you can add 'e1000' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it will be loaded on every bootup. Now rc-update add net.eth1 default and the network problem should be solved.

About the IDE problem, I've had the exact same thing (and several others as well) but so far I've only see it happen on JMicron chipsets. For me it has helpen to disbale the normal IDE support (libata) and use the specific IDE driver for your chipset. You could also try to play with the BIOS settings as it might make a difference.

Cheers,

----------

## jdc18

One more thing, i have to boot with this kernel parameters

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 vga=791 splash=silent init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda6 [b]all-generic-ide irqpoll pci=nommconf[/b]  udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.22-gentoo-r8
```

These "all-generic-ide irqpoll pci=nommconf"  parameters i had to use them during the installation, and i tried compiling the kernel but i cant get it to work.  I used the genkernel.

----------

## mljohns4

 *merlijn wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> About the IDE problem, I've had the exact same thing (and several others as well) but so far I've only see it happen on JMicron chipsets. For me it has helpen to disbale the normal IDE support (libata) and use the specific IDE driver for your chipset. You could also try to play with the BIOS settings as it might make a difference.
> 
> Cheers,

 

Would either of you be able to email me your kernel .config file. I have the Gigabyte P35-DS3R mainboard and am having problems getting that chipset recognized. Everything appears to function correctly, but when I do a lspci the Intel part of the chipset comes back as being unrecognized.

lspci:

```
mythical mythtv # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 29c0 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 29c1 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2937 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2938 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2939 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 293c (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2940 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2946 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2948 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2934 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2935 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2936 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 293a (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2916 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2922 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Unknown device 2930 (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

05:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

05:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
```

Additionaly, I can confirm the IDE problem, as I was seeing that specific error in my log files - at least one error every minute. What fixed it for me was to disable generic IDE support in the kernel and select the JMicron support.

Mike

xlarshn@gmail.com

----------

## jdc18

That has nothing to do with the kernel, just use update-pciids, from pciutils.  Besides i dont have jmicron chipset, I have a marvell chipset.

----------

## mljohns4

Neat... I did not know that lspci and the associated package set needed to be "dynamically updated" in order to identitfy newer hardware. After performing 'update-pciids' my hardware is now correctly identified.

```
mythical mythtv # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

05:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 03)

05:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
```

Thanks

Mike

----------

